# Bacteriostatic soduim chloride to reconstitute peptides



## pasamoto (Feb 5, 2013)

can i use it for sermorelin and ghrp6 rather than BAC water?


----------



## blergs. (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep you can.
I have both,  its harder for get bac water nowadays so SC is a good option.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 6, 2013)

ya BAC is harder to come by, but you can always make your own too..
but shoot SC i have never had problems with either


----------



## James1976 (Oct 24, 2022)

So I can use SC for my CJC with out degradation??


----------



## James1976 (Oct 24, 2022)

I've read it should be avoided ?


----------



## James1976 (Oct 24, 2022)

AMD is 8mm syringe long enough or should I buy half inch


----------



## James1976 (Oct 24, 2022)

What do you recommend??


----------

